# Remotzugriff über das Internet



## Blackhawk50000 (16. Juli 2008)

Okay also:

ich möchte auf meinen PC über das internet zugreifen können und einen Remotzugriff haben.
ich weiß bereits das ich mir dafür eine DYN dns erstellen muss, das ich die account daten der dyn dns in meinen Router eingeben muss und, dass ich eine Remotsoftware wie VCN brauche.

Aber dennoch möchte ich sehr gerne eine genauere erklährung wie ich was so einzustellen habe, damit das Ganze läuft.

Danke und Gruß

Kevin


----------



## Navy (16. Juli 2008)

X-Server, jpeg- und zlib-Bibliotheken sind bereits installiert(?):


```
wget http://mesh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vnc-tight/tightvnc-1.3.9_unixsrc.tar.bz2
tar xfvj tightvnc-1.3.9_unixsrc.tar.bz2
cd vnc_unixsrc
xmkmf
make World
cd Xvnc
./configure
make
cd ..
./vncinstall /usr/local/bin /usr/local/man
```

ggf. die Startscripte anpassen. Wenn Du nicht kompilieren willst findest Du bestimmt auch Pakete für Deine Distribution.

Im Router solltest Du irnkwo unter DynDns, DDNS oder was auch immer Deinen Account eintragen und dann versuchen auf diesen per "dig $URDOMAIN" oder alternativ "nslookup $URDOMAIN".
Die verwendeten Ports solltest Du ebenfalls beim Router an Deinen Server durchreichen lassen. Per default sollten das 5800 (http sofern verfügbar) und 5900 sein.

Beim VNC-Server nicht vergessen das Passwort zu setzen.

Alternativ kannst Du das aber auch viel einfacher über "ssh -X" erreichen und hat den Vorteil, das die Verbindung verschlüsselt ist.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (16. Juli 2008)

Oha, ich bin ja so ein Kack

ich habe Nichts verstanden =) hehe

was sind X-Server, jpeg- und zlib-Bibliotheken

was für eine Distruption? ich habe Windows  oder meinst du das Betriebsystem meines Routers?

Tut mir wirklich leid =)


----------



## Navy (16. Juli 2008)

Oha Windows. Na mal sehen:

UltraVNC runterladen: http://dfn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...Viewer-104-Security-Update-2---Feb-8-2008.zip entpacken und installieren. Wenn der Server immer laufen soll unbedingt den Dienst installieren!

Auf dem Client reicht es nur den Viewer zu installieren: http://surfnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ultravnc/tabbed_vncviewer_129.exe

Auf Deinem Router könntest Du möglicherweise die Möglichkeit haben, diesen bei DynDns anmelden zu lassen, ansonsten hilft Dir http://download.dynaccess.de/Windows/4.1/DynAccessNT-051209.zip

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du das Portforwarding auf Deinem Router aktivieren, oder aber den Server in die DMZ aufnehmen. Vom Letzteren rate ich Dir aber *unbedingt* ab, da Du Dich vorher belesen solltest, was das inhaltlich für Dich bedeutet.
Zudem ist es ratsam eine eventuell laufende (und überaus unsinnige) PersonalFirewall (ZoneAlarm & Co.) entsprechend zu konfigurieren oder -- besser -- zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (16. Juli 2008)

Gespräch zwischen einem allgemeinen Hilfe-Support und einem PC-User

Support: "Hallo beim allgemeinen Hilfesupport, was kann ich für sie tun?"
USER:   "Hallo Müller mein Name, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC!"
Support  "Okay, wo drückt denn der Schuh Herr Müller?"
USER    "Also, ich habe Windows auf meinem PC....."
Support:  "Das sagten sie bereits!"
    ....




lol soviel zu windows =) naja okay....

Das windows ist genauer gesagt Windoes Vista Ultimate und der Router ist ne FritzBox (frag aber nicht welche.. auf jeden fall ne neuere)

und was ist das dynaccess?


----------



## Navy (16. Juli 2008)

Dieses Tool läuft als Dienst auf Deinem Server. Es meldet sich in einem bestimmten Intervall bei DynDns mit Deinem Account an und bindet so die aktuelle vom ISP-gegebene IP an den Domänennamen.

Da Du allerdings eine Fritzbox hast, kannst Du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit dort die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen. Goolge hilft, wenn Du dort den Suchstring mit "Fritzbox", dem Gerätenamen und "DynDns" eingibst.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (16. Juli 2008)

okay, bis dahin habe ich das ganz gut verstanden =)

nur kann es seinm, das du mir bei dem VNC 2 mal den Viewer geschickt hast? kommt mir auf jedenfall so vor.....


----------

